# switching food



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am in the process of switching Lady's food...what I thought was a pretty good food wasn't awesome 
It wasn't the worst stuff out there but there sure is better. She was on pet smarts Authority. my husband and me were talking about switching to a better food and before I knew it he was out at the pet store buying something for her. Man how he loves her. We are switching her to Inovo or trying to, I will have to see if she likes it.
our local shop doesn't carry Orijen, but I will order it online if she doesn't take to the Inovo (sp?) But I have heard it is a great food.
Anyone on here use it with their pups?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I haven't used Orijen yet (the price lol) but I've heard more then enough rave reviews to know I want to give it a shot one day!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just catching up with threads... I swapped mine to Orijens and they've probably been on it 6 weeks ???? might be wrong, because of all the great write ups and recommendations, however I cant say that they were anymore thrilled with it than my previous brand (barking heads... think its a uk brand) . So when it came to re- ordering I had to make a decision... so I bought Applaws pouches of meat and veg and have ordered the meat with bone and veg that helen uses for Dylan ... its being delivered tomorrow ... the way they tucked into the Applaws and how they love their daily chicken wing just thought id give it a try and hopefully they'll love it x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow, let me know how it goes...I don't think I have the stomach for raw myself...the chicken wing thing scares me a little...lol. I am a wimp


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I dare you


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! my husband would probably love it! haha me on the other hand


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> have ordered the meat with bone and veg that helen uses for Dylan ... its being delivered tomorrow


Oh let me know how you get on with Natural Instinct as I shall probably switch when I get to the end of the Origen bag. I was talking to my friend who runs kennels today and she said there was a noticeable difference in any dogs coming in who are fed raw, they have 'nicer' poos, the dogs didn't smell etc.. Helen or Karen, if you give raw chicken wing as a meal would you give 1 or 2 wings?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I just give one .. cos I used to feed two which the barf book said but Wilf was getting chunky so i cut it down to one, i give them less than the lowest suggested amount of food and then one chicken wing at tea time ... this on its own makes a big difference to poo... makes it drier cos of the bone no sloppy messes x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

embee said:


> Helen or Karen, if you give raw chicken wing as a meal would you give 1 or 2 wings?


Personally I give 2. Actually Dylan has not been that keen on chicken wings. I've tried him a few times and he looks at me as if to say "what's that doing in my food bowl??". He loves big bones for treats though and knows that I'm going to go out when I've given it to him so doesn't even bother to follow me to the door.
One of the reasons that I like Natural Instinct is that Barf is quite controversial and a lot of people worry about a choking risk with chicken wings. Personally I'm ok with that, but I have had dogs occasionally throwing up a wing that they haven't chewed well enough. I also used to worry about whether the diet was balanced enough and should I be giving supplements etc. So now I don't have any of those problems - the veg and supplements are all included and it is all ground up so they get the nutrition of the bones without any risk or mess. And the big bones that I give keep Dylan's teeth gleaming. It's also regarded as less cranky by vets etc. If there is a down side to the diet, it's that Dylan gets quite ill when people give him ordinary dog food, like if he steals it when he's at someone's house. He gets a bad tum for days afterwards.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Would be interested to know what the texture of Natural Instinct is like. Is it like minced meat with bone ground down so much you don't see it or is it more like chunks of meat with small pieces of bone they have to chew on?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> And the big bones that I give keep Dylan's teeth gleaming.


How often does he get a big bone and what do you give him. Does it count as a meal?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Its just like mince. You can't really see the bones and veg unless you look closely. Largest piece would be maybe a few mm.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

embee said:


> How often does he get a big bone and what do you give him. Does it count as a meal?


It varies - usually when I have to go out for a while and leave him. Maybe 3 a week on average. I get it from the local butcher, so whatever they have - beef, lamb or pork. I don't count it as a meal but I have had to cut down his food lately as he put on weight. He's just gone down a half kilo though, so now he's fine.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

embee said:


> How often does he get a big bone and what do you give him. Does it count as a meal?


It varies - usually when I have to go out for a while and leave him. Maybe 3 a week on average. I get it from the local butcher, so whatever they have - beef, lamb or pork. I don't count it as a meal but I have had to cut down his food lately as he put on weight. He's just gone down a half kilo though, so now he's fine.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> It varies - usually when I have to go out for a while and leave him. Maybe 3 a week on average. I get it from the local butcher, so whatever they have - beef, lamb or pork. I don't count it as a meal but I have had to cut down his food lately as he put on weight. He's just gone down a half kilo though, so now he's fine.


More questions about bones...

So I plucked up the courage to go in a 'real' butcher shop - being veggie and also buying all my meat from supermarkets quite an alien place - and asked if they had any bones for Flo. He produced a tray of quite large, frozen bones so I've just taken the too smallest which I would say are both too big to give her in one 'sitting'. Help! Now what do I do? Do I defrost a bone (he said 2 hours to defrost) then let her have it a while then take it away and keep it in the fridge. Can I give it to her frozen?

They were a bargain by the way compared to the sterilised, hollowed out, yuck filled bones you get in Pets at Home just 90p for 2 large marrow bones (look like the knuckle bit). I'm sure I could get them cheaper elsewhere but they are a really 'posh' butcher next door to a Waitrose and I just dashed in on the spur of the moment.

Have switched on Flo's small chest freezer and just about to order Natural Instinct.

How's that for a veggie mum 

Persuaded by all of Dylansmum's info and encouragement to take the BARF route but also a chat with my friend, who runs a kennel swung it. Now she runs a kennel she says she is a 'poo expert'. She says she has 4 BARF fed gundogs in who are odourless, in perfect condition and who have very small, non smelly 'nice' poos.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow Mandy that is very impressive! I am not a veggie myself...and I cant bare to do the chicken wing thing.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

The bones sound fine. Dylan loves the really big marrow bones. You can give them frozen or defrosted - they don't seem to mind and I never remember to defrost them 
Don't worry about the size as there is probably very little meat on them, they just use them for amusement and teeth cleaning. Dylan even manages to carry the huge ones around the house - hilarious! I leave them around for days as they don't seem to go off - once the meat is all gone they just dry out. Dylan has them lying around all over the house and when he's bored he just starts working on one - sometimes he'll gnaw away all afternoon. If there is a lot of meat on them then just miss out a meal.
Just one word of warning - Dylan has a horrible habit of walking around with a bone in his mouth whining endlessly. No idea why he does it - just seems to be a thing of his. He might do that for an hour before he actually shuts up and munches on it - really annoying. So if Flo does that, dont worry.
Hope the Natural Instinct goes well x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> The bones sound fine. Dylan loves the really big marrow bones. You can give them frozen or defrosted - they don't seem to mind and I never remember to defrost them
> Don't worry about the size as there is probably very little meat on them, they just use them for amusement and teeth cleaning. Dylan even manages to carry the huge ones around the house - hilarious! I leave them around for days as they don't seem to go off - once the meat is all gone they just dry out. Dylan has them lying around all over the house and when he's bored he just starts working on one - sometimes he'll gnaw away all afternoon. If there is a lot of meat on them then just miss out a meal.
> Just one word of warning - Dylan has a horrible habit of walking around with a bone in his mouth whining endlessly. No idea why he does it - just seems to be a thing of his. He might do that for an hour before he actually shuts up and munches on it - really annoying. So if Flo does that, dont worry.
> Hope the Natural Instinct goes well x


You'll get so bored with all these BARF and bone questions soon but it's all so new to me and I imagined I'd only ever give Flo kibble and nylabones  but they actually eat all the bone in the end? When I gave Flo the bone out of a leg of lamb a few weeks back she ate the lot within an hour meat, marrow and bone.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Some of them virtually disappear but the really big ones won't. They are too hard. But Dylan loves working on them over a few days. Beware of bone shards and bare feet - they don't go together comfortably!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I have now ordered the Natural Instinct and it will arrive Tuesday. Like Amanda I am a bit squeamish about the whole thing, but you all think it will be better for Izzy and she is the end user not me! I like the idea of small non smelly poos! I am not sure about the chicken wing thing, is that instead of a meal? More bone questions - don't the bones mess up your house or is Dylan good at not climbing on furniture? Are the bones essential in keeping the teeth clean? Izzy loves Kelties, which are Burns biscuits. Am I right in thinking that she can't have those once we have switched? I am following the NI web advice and making the transition over a week and I did give the friend to friend info, but as I only ordered 5ks I won't benefit until I order 10Ks. I would need to buy an additional freezer to take that amount and I want to try it first. I'm looking forward to Izzy loving it. xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> I have now ordered the Natural Instinct and it will arrive Tuesday.


Ohhh that's good, so we will both be switching at the same time. I have a small chest freezer to keep Flos food in now. I have started to give Flo one chicken wing as a meal and worried about 'raw chicken juice' all over the place indoors so just chuck a frozen wing in the garden and she is happy to stay outside to gnaw away.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

embee said:


> Ohhh that's good, so we will both be switching at the same time. I have a small chest freezer to keep Flos food in now. I have started to give Flo one chicken wing as a meal and worried about 'raw chicken juice' all over the place indoors so just chuck a frozen wing in the garden and she is happy to stay outside to gnaw away.


It's hilarious really! If any of my old work colleagues could read this they would think i have completely lost it! I will have to buy a freezer and I bought her a sunbed at Easter as she kept hogging mine!!!!!!! What next?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!! you bought her her own Sun bed!!! is it human sized or cockapoo sized...that is just great!! don't these dogs just tug on all of your heart strings!!! Just last night at the store, I was just going to get her a bigger nylabone....$40 dollars later.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

caradunne said:


> It's hilarious really! If any of my old work colleagues could read this they would think i have completely lost it! I will have to buy a freezer and I bought her a sunbed at Easter as she kept hogging mine!!!!!!! What next?


I bet she still wants your sunbed! Whenever I go outside and lie down, Dylan makes a beeline for me and lies down on top. He'll lie there panting rather than go in the shade!

In answer to your earlier question, they shouldn't have biscuits once they're on raw. I use dried liver, cooked liver, jerky or liver cake for treats.
I don't give chicken wings as Dylan is not that keen on them, but you can give them instead of a meal if you want. Bones of any kind are good to clean their teeth. Yes they do make a mess if you give them indoors. You'll find they will probably decide on one main place to chew on their bones and Dylan nominated my new cream shag-pile rug, which is no longer new or cream 
If you use a crate, you could encourage them to eat them in their crate, especially if you give them when you go out, like I do. He never tries to take them on the furniture.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> LOL!! you bought her her own Sun bed!!! is it human sized or cockapoo sized...that is just great!! don't these dogs just tug on all of your heart strings!!! Just last night at the store, I was just going to get her a bigger nylabone....$40 dollars later.


Human size, I told hubby it was for him and he said 'you know I don't like lying in the sun'! Also have your pet store problem - so now I am just not allowed to go! (he is smitten as well, so I could if I wanted to) xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Now I am, panicking! Izzy has just had this tummy bug (which is more or less sorted now), I fed her boiled chicken and rice with some natural yogurt for a week - what would you do if they were eating Barf? Helen I know you are not an expert, but you are our expert - has Wilf had any tummy bugs? xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Now I am, panicking! Izzy has just had this tummy bug (which is more or less sorted now), I fed her boiled chicken and rice with some natural yogurt for a week - what would you do if they were eating Barf? Helen I know you are not an expert, but you are our expert - has Wilf had any tummy bugs? xx


Jukee Doodles also feed raw (chicken carcasses) to their girls so would be interesting to know what they would feed one of their girls if they had an upset stomach. Julia/Stephen could you let us know what you do about upset stomachs as well please as Cara and I embark on our BARF 'adventure'?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I would just keep on with normal food and give some yogurt. Maybe fast a little if necessary but if they don't want to eat then that's your guide. The food is already non-irritant so no need to change it for bad tums.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Forgot to say that the only time Dylan gets a bad tummy is when he has got hold of someone's dog food.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Some dogs can't tolerate Orijen, due to it's really high protein content. It's really meant for working dogs that get a LOT of exercise. The company makes another brand (can't remember what it's called) that's a little lower in protein, meant for pets. I remember hearing good things about it.

Just remember to switch foods slowly (unless going RAW), to avoid stomach upset.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Georgiapeach said:


> Some dogs can't tolerate Orijen, due to it's really high protein content. It's really meant for working dogs that get a LOT of exercise. The company makes another brand (can't remember what it's called) that's a little lower in protein, meant for pets. I remember hearing good things about it.
> 
> Just remember to switch foods slowly (unless going RAW), to avoid stomach upset.


Acana is made by the same company that makes Orijen. www.championpetfoods.com They have grain-free versions too.

The protein thing is really confusing, so many different opinions! If you look around online, there are definately dogs who have issues with Orijen(especially the new formula), even though it is supposedly one of the best foods out there. We switched Chloe over to Orijen too fast and she had a lot of vomiting. She still vomits once in a while but I guess I can't guarantee it is because of the Orijen.

I am still not sure it is the right food for Chloe, but I can't decide what to try next.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

embee said:


> Jukee Doodles also feed raw (chicken carcasses) to their girls so would be interesting to know what they would feed one of their girls if they had an upset stomach. Julia/Stephen could you let us know what you do about upset stomachs as well please as Cara and I embark on our BARF 'adventure'?


To be honest since we switched from Purina Pro Plan to raw chicken carcasses over two years ago we haven't had one upset stomach amongst our 23 dogs. The BARF diet replicates what they would get in the wild and we even go as far as giving them a starve day once a month, which helps as a detox for their tummies. We also give steamed mashed veg, eggs (raw with shell), dog mince mix every 2 weeks which they LOVE (any veg or fruit but NO garlic, onions, leeks, potatoes or citrus fruit.) As we prepare this in bulk Stephen has found a new use for the garden shredder, it's now a veg shredder:twothumbs:
If any of our dogs did have an upset tum then we might offer her some bio yoghurt and keep an eye on her.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Kel said:


> Acana is made by the same company that makes Orijen. www.championpetfoods.com They have grain-free versions too.
> 
> The protein thing is really confusing, so many different opinions! If you look around online, there are definately dogs who have issues with Orijen(especially the new formula), even though it is supposedly one of the best foods out there. We switched Chloe over to Orijen too fast and she had a lot of vomiting. She still vomits once in a while but I guess I can't guarantee it is because of the Orijen.
> 
> I am still not sure it is the right food for Chloe, but I can't decide what to try next.


It's a no brainer in my head, go RAW.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Georgiapeach said:


> Some dogs can't tolerate Orijen, due to it's really high protein content. It's really meant for working dogs that get a LOT of exercise. The company makes another brand (can't remember what it's called) that's a little lower in protein, meant for pets. I remember hearing good things about it.
> 
> Just remember to switch foods slowly (unless going RAW), to avoid stomach upset.


It could well be true that some dogs are intolerant to Orijen as it is processed. However dog food manufacturers spin an idea that dogs can't take too much protein so that they can sell lower protein cereal packed dog food and make money. Dogs have evolved to eat not just the fat and protein packed meat but more importantly soft raw BONES.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I just swapped mine over this week ... they ve always had a chicken wing for tea so I suppose not virgins to raw. I was going to slowly introduce but did nt.. no problems, less poo harder/ drier than normal.No stomach upsets just enjoying meal times. I hold the chicken wings on the tip with kitchen roll , so does nt mess any where ( one in each hand lol ) and just cos mable would swallow it whole if i just gave it her . I appreciate this could be harder for Mandy and Cara as this whole meat thing is a biggy anyway. x


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

and also just be sure to look for atificial anything, if it says free from artificial colourings and flavours notice it doesn't say preservative ,,,, also look for wording like 'animal fats' - could be any animal fat? or 'animal deriatives' look for specifics ie chicken fat, 

i found a cool website just by googling whats in my dogs food worth a look


----------

